# USB device installion fails, Code: 28 Access is Denied



## jack2789 (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright so I have been trying to use two USB devices on my computer and neither are working. When I plug either in (One is an 8gb emtec Flash Drive and the other is a BEHRINGER Xenyx 2442 Sound Mixer) to the USB port, the drivers attempt to install normally, as they would do for first time use. The installation continues to tell me that the installation has failed with Code:28 and that access is denied. I have other USB devices (A different flash drive and a wireless mouse) that I have been using for a long time, these new ones just don't seem to work. I have tested the 8gb Emtec and the USB Mixer on other computers (Mac and PC) and they both work fine on Windows 7, just not my computer. I am running on an Alienware M11x. Let me know if you need any computer specs.

So far I have tried taking owner ship of the USB registry key, and doing a system restore going back from a few critical updates.

Nothing has worked so far and any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks all!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go into the Device Manger and delete the USB driver(s) in question. Restart. If no good, revert to original driver(s).


----------



## jack2789 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've never had any drivers for these USB devices they are both brand new, which is why only my older USB devices which HAD drivers still work.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When in the USB Controller area of the Device Manager. choose each one and see what happens if you hit "Update Driver".


----------

